# R.C.Byrd Locks & Dam



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

Any Know If The Sauger Or Walleye Are Bitting There?


----------



## HANeal (Nov 8, 2009)

Man what a tough year for fishing at the RCB. Last year was decent but this year everytime I want to go fishing the river has been a mess. Is anyone catching anything? Are the skippers running?


----------

